# NYU Help



## Jelstro (Jun 14, 2003)

I just sent for my NYU application and I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice as to how to get into the film program. I have a 4.0 GPA and I got a 28 on my ACT. However I only got an 1190 on my SAT and I'm not sure about the strength of my portfolio. I was wondering if anyone knows, based on those stats, what kind of chance I have and how good do they expect one's portfolio to be? I'm also wondering when I should apply. I just finished my junior year of high school. Any help with these inquiries would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

"I know, no matter what, no matter who, no matter what I do... someboday hates me." -Reel Big Fish


----------



## Jelstro (Jun 14, 2003)

I just sent for my NYU application and I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice as to how to get into the film program. I have a 4.0 GPA and I got a 28 on my ACT. However I only got an 1190 on my SAT and I'm not sure about the strength of my portfolio. I was wondering if anyone knows, based on those stats, what kind of chance I have and how good do they expect one's portfolio to be? I'm also wondering when I should apply. I just finished my junior year of high school. Any help with these inquiries would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

"I know, no matter what, no matter who, no matter what I do... someboday hates me." -Reel Big Fish


----------



## Alan Denton (Jun 15, 2003)

I'll try to help.

Your GPA seems good. I got in, and mine was a 3.65. 

I don't know how to judge what a good ACT score is, so I won't try. Your SATs, however, could stand to come up. NYU is looking for at least the high 1200's but more preferably the 1300 area. My advice to anyone looking to crack the SATs is to go to Barnes & Noble, buy a review book (10 Real SATs is what i used) and then study the hell out of it. Also, to do well on the verbal, there's a list on the internet of the top 100 "SAT words." Find it and memorize it.

Also, NYU doesn't require but "recommends" (ie- "requires") that you take some SAT2 subject tests. I took three, in the algebra I, writing, and history subjects. For those tests I had the same strategy: buy a review book and learn the techniques. With the SAT2s, though, only take them if you are going to do well, because they aren't mandatory and doing bad on them won't help you at all.

All this, and don't overlook your portfolio to Tisch. Send them a video that's creative and original and make a hell of an essay. With the essay, try to get someone semi-professional to look over it for ya. Like a family friend who is an experienced writer. I knew somebody who used to work for Reader's Digest, so I asked her nicely and she helped... which ruled.

As for when to apply: I applied early decision, which seemed to work for me. Just remember that if you apply early and don't get in, NYU doesn't allow you to try again for general admission, which kind of adds to the nervousness. I know, I don't like that system either.

Did I cover all your questions? I hope so, cause I ain't writing any more. My hands can only take so much typing in one day.

--Alan

------------------
http://www.alandenton.com
------------------


----------



## Jelstro (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks a lot for the info.
That really bites that you can't reapply after doing early admission. I was planning on retaking the SAT and then re-applying if I didn't get in early, but I guess that plans out the window.
If you don't mind saying on here, what were your SAT scores like that you got in with? A little better than mine? A lot better? You don't have to answer that if you don't want to.

"I know, no matter what, no matter who, no matter what I do... someboday hates me." -Reel Big Fish


----------



## Alan Denton (Jun 16, 2003)

My SATs were notably better than yours. It was in the low 1400 range. I have to keep stressing, though, that how I did on the SAT isn't because I'm some smart guy or anything, it's because I studied and knew how to take the test and what kind of questions and pattern of answers the test follows. You only get that knowledge from practice.

And I didn't answer your question from before about strength of portfolios. In mine, I sent in a short film that's on this site titled "Football in the Groin: A Documentary"
It's pretty amateaurish to say the least. I think, if anything, watching that short would make you feel more confident about your own portfolio. And for my essay, the topic was about how I got disqualified from the student council election for trying something new & creative and all that junk. They eat that "little guy fighting against the system" stuff right up. It probably reminds them of their favorite Frank Capra movie or something.


--Alan

------------------
http://www.alandenton.com
------------------


----------



## Drew Johnton (Jun 17, 2003)

ALAN!!!!!


I KNOW YOU AND I DIDN"T EVEN REALIZE IT!!!


No... I mean i really do know you.... you don't know me though.

I'm from Old Bridge Nj.... I know James that was in your poker night film....  I also know Brandon Mazur (SP?) that told me about you.... I go to SJV with them...(well they graduated now).. he said he filmed that Football film you just talked about... All this time i talked to you before and didn't even realize it...

Oh well... I bet i'm getting a bigger kick out of it than you will, because i knew about you haveing a film on this site, where you probably never heard about me.

Small World


----------



## Alan Denton (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey, how about that. So much for the internet giving you anonymity...

Well, um, yeah. I know those guys, too. They're helping me make my newest film, Rock This, which is nearing completion. If you ever feel like helping out or being an extra (hint hint..), just tag along with one of them 

It's weird, though, people from your high school seem to know me and have seen my movies, but I I can't even get recognized by the kids in my own high school. Meh.

So, yeah, I gave you some tips on NYU before, right? How's that working out for ya? Maybe I'll see you there in a year or two. You and Jelstro. We need more studentfilms.com representation at NYU.

Keep fighting the good fight.

--Alan

------------------
http://www.alandenton.com
------------------


----------



## Drew Johnton (Jun 17, 2003)

Well, I know both of them from the track team at school, but i don't really hang out with them enough outside of school to "Tag ALong".... but thats okay, I'm leaving Sunday for the NEW YORK FILM ACADEMY for 6 weeks anyway, so i couldn't really be there.

Yea... I'm actually known throughout my school for making movies... but really just among my grade... in OLD Bridge high school, however, I'm known throughout the whole school... which os very odd... i guess because SJV is really stupid and doesn't have any TV production class, where OB does...

The information you gave me on NYU was help.... I'm actually in Philadelphia right now looking at both Drexel and Temple...i just came back from a trip to Florida to look at the university of Miami... then after NYFA I'm off to Ithaca, NYU, Syracuse and BU.

anyway, i just got a real kick outta the fact that you were the kid me and brandon were talking about....  I don't know... i could see how its not that big of a deal for you... haha

Well yea... I like your movies by the way.  I actually have a script for a short film that got lots of praise over at theForce.net ( NOT JUST STARWARS...  THEY HAVE A FILMAKING BOARD)... It'd be cool if you could give me your opinion on it... its a short script, only takes a few minutes to read, otherwise i wouldn't ask such a thing from you.

I can't send it now though, like i said, i'm in Philly... but later in the day tomorrow i can.


----------



## Jelstro (Jun 17, 2003)

He he, that's hillarious that you guys know each other.
Thanks for all the info, I feel a lot more confident now. I'll just be keeping my fingers crossed for the next 8 months or so!

"I know, no matter what, no matter who, no matter what I do... someboday hates me." -Reel Big Fish


----------



## Alan Denton (Jun 18, 2003)

Drew-
Sure. I'll read it. And since this topic is pretty much turning into a private conversation, let's not waste everyone's time and you can email it to me and we'll finish talking through that medium. I'm alanrox@hotmail.com

And Jelstro-
I didn't forget about you. Glad you're feeling more confident. Keep working, and good luck.

--Alan

------------------
http://www.alandenton.com
------------------


----------



## Hoeks (Jun 23, 2003)

I wrote it before, I write it again

my SAT was 1240 and I started with 1040 on my practice tests. I did 3 practice tests and raised my score for 200 points. As a foreign guzy, I had no idea about 80% in the verbal part but I was able to get 560 points with guessing and using all the knowledge I learned with those "how to crack the SAT" books. SAT is no rocket science, it is a real stupid test that says not a lot about your intelligence. My brother got a 1230 in the SAT and graduated USC this semester with a suma cum laude, he got intoUSC grad school, they pay him a fellowship and he will do his PHD for free. Another good example how stupid this SAT is.

Grades....well with a 4.0 you are in a very good position in fact, you cannot get better I had like a C- in high school (switzerland) and after I moved to Long Island University, I got a easy 4.0 there in my first college year.

Portfolio, especially Essay. they LOVE underdog stories or stories about foreign countries and poor people My family comes from Hungary and romania and as a Kid, Ive seen a lot of pain and suffering there (holidays...visiting family and stuff like this)...well, I wrote a 4 page essay about such a situation and I dramatized it MASSIVELY I guess they really liked it

My film...I never did a lot of films in high school so I was a beginner. I did a nice first semester film on 16mm color and send that in. THey liked it and transfered even my production credits. I try to put it on studentfilms.com as soon as possible. Nothing special, really. 

You see, NYU, USC and all those big schools are not from mars, it is possible to get in even with a very bad high school background (grade wise). Yet, I am aware that the "international student bonus" might have played a big role in my situation (I dont know why, but US Universities love us international students ^^). 

Another thing I did was visiting the admission office personally if I had a problem. IF you are close to manhattan, do so. If not, call them, show them that you are interested. 

What else...the creative work resumee...do not be tooo honest there be creative ^^

good luck

Hoeks

hey alan, I have no clue what classes I should take Any suggestions?


----------

